# Welche Sbiro Rute?



## watzki (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir für das Frühjahr noch eine Sbiro Rute zum Mefo fischen zulegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher welche ich wählen soll.

1.Jenzi Whisper Live Sbiro H ( scheinbar schwer zu kriegen )
2..B.Richi Sbirolino Trout 420
oder
3.BAlzer Edition IM-12 Karthago Sbiro 55

Für Nr. 3 spricht das Wurfgewicht von max. 55gr. , leider ist sie auch doppelt so teuer.

Modell 1 & 2 haben jeweils max. 40 gr. Wurfgewicht.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von Euch einen guten Tipp für mich. Ist ein Wurfgewicht von 55 gr. überhaupt notwendig?

Grüße,
Sebastian
*
*

*
*


----------



## Seatrout (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Sbiro Rute?*

Guten Abend,

also ich kann nur was zu der 2ten Rute sagen,
muss schon sagen, dass ich für den Preis von der Rute 
angetan war.
Reicht auf jeden all für dein Vorhaben voll aus.
Im normalfall wirst du ja , je nach Wetter , Spiros zwischen 15 und 25gr fischen.
Denke 20gr ist der Standart und das ist mit der Rute ideal.
Auch von der Quali her ist die in Ordnung.

Hoffe konnte helfen.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## watzki (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Sbiro Rute?*

Vielen Dank, das hilft mir schon mal weiter. Aber, dann kann ich meine Frage gleich mal um Rolle und Schnur erweitern. Zum Blinkern benutze ich eine RedArc 10400, auch wenns keine Salzwasserrolle ist, bin ich mit ihr ziemlich zufrieden. Nimmt man zum Sbirofischen eine kleinere? Und vor allem, welche Schnur?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Seatrout (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Sbiro Rute?*

Du, auch da würde ich keinen Kopf machen.
Willst du denn aussschließlich mit Spiro fischen, also die ganze Saison?Wenn ja würde ich mir ne Zweitrolle zulegen, wenn nein, dann nimm doch die.
4000er wirft weiter als ne 2500er, ist aber schwere.
hängt auch ein bischen von deinen Spots ab, ob du weit werfen musst oder nicht.
Hab hier einen Spot , wo ich regelmäßig mit 1,8m UL und 2500er losziehe.15m Wurfweite reichen da locker.
Ist also alles immer auch ne Geschmackssache.

beste grüße


----------



## FischFan (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Sbiro Rute?*

|wavey:
Welche Sbirorute..
Mit der Frage schlage ich mich auch gerade herum !!
Die Frage ist was die Ruten für eine Spitze haben, die Sbiroruten für Forellenseen haben ja ehr eine absolut dünne Spitze um den Biß zu erkennen und die Forelle nicht zu vergrämen. Beim Einsatz von Naturködern schlucken die Fische und das Haken ist gewährleistet.
Beim Fischen mit einer Fliege, auf MeFo, geht es wohl ehr darum dann den Anhieb gut durchzukriegen. 

In der Bucht gibt es ja die Balzer und auch die B.Richi Ruten zur Zeit. 
Weis einer von Euch wie die aufgebaut sind??

Beste Grüße aus vorfreudiger Lauerstellung..


----------



## watzki (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Sbiro Rute?*

Ich hab mir die B.Richi bestellt und werde mal berichten wenn ich sie habe.


----------



## linkspaddel (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Sbiro Rute?*

Moin.

Ich hab grad eine Sportex Opal Drop Shot in 3,05 Meter reingestellt.
Verabschiede mich vom ausgedehnten Sbirofischen, da ich FliFi üben will. Und für "Notfälle" reicht mir eine normale Spinnflitze.

Diese Rute ist für 10-15 Gramm Sbiros perfekt: Wirft fast bis Köln, super Kontakt, schnelle Aktion (kaum Fehlbisse gehabt) und echt leicht mit Kontergewichten zum Austarieren.

Ich würd solche langen Dropshot-Ruten mal ins Visier nehmen, da die Aktion für´s Mefo-Sbirofischen oft optimal ist.

Die Sportex selbst kann übrigens vor´m Kauf gern getestet werden, falls einer von Euro in / bei Kiel fischen geht und falls keiner sie vorher kauft.. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## FischFan (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Sbiro Rute?*

@watzki Moin, das wäre prima wenn Du mal berichtest wie die Richi
so ausfällt und Dir gefällt vor allem ! #6

@linkspaddel
Moin, Ki Fö natürlich ! 
Brauch aber eine lange Rute, kann nicht ins Wasser rein. Sitze im Rollstuhl.
Ist Kitzeberg eisfrei ??


----------



## watzki (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Sbiro Rute?*

So, die B.Richi ist angekommen und ich hab am Donnerstag die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und bin nach Stohl gefahren.
Die Rute ist auf jedenfall ordentlich verarbeitet und ist optisch auch nett anzusehen. Irgendwelche super Highlights die man sich aber am liebsten 5x anschaut hat sie aber nicht.
Die Rute ist ziemlich stabil, aber ich denke das ist bei Sbiro-Ruten in der Länge und mit dem Wurfgewicht einfach so. Optisch erinnert sie eher an eine Aal oder Karpfenrute.
Gefischt habe ich mit einem 20gr. Sbiro und die Wurfweite fand ich sehr beeindruckend. Ich habe kein Vergleich zu anderen Ruten und obwohl ich mit 3 Pullovern+Wathose und Watjacke alles andere als optimal gekleidet war um kräftige Würfe zu machen flog der Sbiro schön weit. Da sind im Frühjahr mit wenig Kleidung und mehr Beweglichkeit ordentlich Flugmeter drin!
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist die Rute mit 240gr. angegeben. Durch die Länge erschien mir die Rute aber schwerer. Ich bin nochmal für ein paar Woblerwürfe auf meine Berkley SSGS umgestiegen die bei 3,10m 200gr. wiegt und sie fühlte sich nur halb so schwer an.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rute, der Preis von 75€ ist auf jedenfall gerechtfertigt, da ich hauptsächlich mit meiner Spinrute fischen werde, die Sbirorute werde ich im Frühjahr eher fürs Hornhechtangeln und zum Sbirofischen im dunkeln verwenden. Dafür ist sie perfekt für mich. 
Achso, ich fand sie mit geflochtener Schnur relativ leise. Sie singt nicht viel.
Leider hatte ich keinen Fisch an der Angel, daher kann ich nicht sagen ob die Spitze zu weich ist, ist denke aber nicht.

Ich hoffe ich konnte FischFan etwas behilflich sein.

Gruß,
Watzki


----------



## FischFan (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Sbiro Rute?*

Hallo Watzki,

Vielen Dank für den "Rutentest" !
Sind die Ringe eigentlich als Salzwasserfest anzusehen ?
In 4,2m wie Du sie hattest ist sie wohl dann doch zu schwer für Dauereinsatz. Die 3,9m Rute ist ja auch nur noch mit bezweifelbaren 200gr angegeben. Werde ich wohl drauf zurückgreifen oder sogar nur 3,6m.
Naja, nur nebenbei |bla:, in RD bei der Messe hab ich auch die Balzerfront begrabbelt Karthago, 3,9m  und eine Aramis in 3,75m, gefiel optisch am besten in dunkelblau.
Die Karthago hat so merkwürdige Beringung zumindest die ersten beiden Ringe sahen sehr stelzig aus. Dafür war die Aramis schwabbeliger! federleicht aber beide!
Preislich ist die Aramis von Balzer (ca 50€) aber nicht mehr zu unterbieten


----------



## Tino (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Sbiro Rute?*

Wenn es ne Rute zum Sbirofischen in 3,60m sein soll,empfehle ich Barbel-Ruten. So heissen die in England.

Ich fische ne Daiwa Infinity Barbel in 1,75 lbs.

Die fische ich mit 20gr. Sbiro bei wenig Wind und wenns mal döller kommt ,geh ich zum 25gr. Sbiro.

Wirft bis zum Horizont,Anschlag kommt auch mit Mono gut durch und im Drill ist sie auch nicht die knallharte.

Straffer ,knackiger Blank ,dazu sehr sehr leicht. (212gr.)


----------

